# EPA Going After Ammo



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Picked this up on another forum. I think we all should read it and respond.
http://www.nssfblog.com/epa-considering-ban-on-traditional-ammunition-take-action-now/







EPA


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

After the restriction/illimination of lead shot shell for use on waterfowl I often wondered how long it was going to take for this to happen. I can see both sides of the fence from where I am sitting. I believe that a total ban on lead is wrong. But I do believe that there are some areas that can have some improvements such as small game shot shell lead reduction. However with rifle load I am a beleiver that lead should not be taken away.

I would like to mention....And do not know how actuarate this story was but as I remember it. There was a study done on waterfowl checking lead level, mortality, and reproduction. They found no reduced amounts of lead in their systems from before to after the ban. Again this was years ago I read this report.

As sportsman we should and need to be sensitive to enviroment however, action where there is no need is like throwing water on a burned out fire.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The NRA says we should not get our panties in a bunch over this at least yet. However I do believe that lead will be phased out eventually.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I know all about how the EPA operates, in the 80's I think Carter was in office, he wanted a 10 yr. ban implemented on asbestos, the world trade and manufactures took them to the supreme court in Washington, the EPA never had one scientist or documentation to back up their reason for implementing this ban, it was thrown out of court, which was good until the next government came into power, I could go on and on about the court case but the bottom line of the whole affair was that there was people who wanted to start manufacturing an alternate product to replace asbestos in which they would have a world monopoly on this new product. Its all about money and control, the next government that did come into power did implement the ban!!!!!


----------

